# Debander Giveaway Finalists



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Signup is over.

Here are the 10 drawn winners:

muskat - 1 
goosethumper - 2 
Metalman - 3 
scraper - 4 
SiouxperDave - 5 
tsodak - 6 
dropanchor - 7 
Matt Jones - 8 
SparkyMN1 - 9 
guppy - 0

We will let the closing of the NASDAQ on Tuesday, October 29th decide the winner. If your number is the final cent of the NASDAQ, you win!

Good Luck to the finalists!

:beer:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

My goodness, well thank you!!! I must say it is an honor just to be nominated for something like this. Wow!!! 
:lol:

Now, how do I manipulate my massive stock portfolio to bring about a six?? Hmmmmmm........... :withstupid:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Come on Lucky Number 8!!! :wink: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

According to nasdaq.com....the day ended at 1300.54. Another bad day for the market....but a good day for "scraper"!

Scraper is the winner.

Please contact me at [email protected] and give me your address.

:beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks for the giveaway Chris. Friggin' NASDAQ!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, there's not exactly a lot of winners playing the NASDAQ these days.... :lost: :bop: :dead:


----------

